# Gym Jones techniques - good or bad?



## Da Goon

Be interested to see what people thought of the techniques used by Mark Twight at Gym Jones in Montreal.

He was the personal trainer for the guys in the film 300.

Check out some the training used for the Captain in the film:


----------



## ParaManiac

Obviously they wanted to achieve a certain look for the film and incorporated the methods best suited.

As well as the mass building moves looks like alot of empathis was placed on improving core strength.All seems to be done with minimal rest for the added cardio element.

looks like fun!


----------



## SCJP

Not seen the film, but I don't expect that playing catch featured heavily in the routine if what they wanted was to simply build a nice solid looking physique, as opposed to providing optimum performance/function.

It looks fun though, as Para said, & I'm sure has helped flog a few workout vids.

Off topic, but dDidn't someone mention on another thread that it looked like one of the cast had developed gyno?


----------



## ParaManiac

SCJP said:


> Off topic, but dDidn't someone mention on another thread that it looked like one of the cast had developed gyno?


mg:I dont know what your getting at! :wink:


----------



## Da Goon

Yeah strong emphasis on core training and gymnast training (using hoops etc...)

In a Gerrard Butler interview they asked him how he got in shape he says in the last year nothing mainly the rowing machine?? Come on... 






Weight training and circuits yeah, but rowing machine and floor wiper exercises?...What's all that about??


----------

